# Heavy Pup



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

Would you say there is a strong correlation between how much the puppy weigh at 7 weeks and what size he/she will have as an adult?
The female Vizsla puppy I will pick up in 2 days weigh 9.5 lbs at 7 weeks (see photo). Does that mean she will be on the larger size as an adult female?... or like in humans, it does not always correlate?


----------



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> I see you are getting your pup from Akar Vizsla's. Great choice. You have set yourself up well with the most important thing - good genetics and good breeder.


You know the breeder? Do you live in the Québec area?
She sure is passionate about her dogs.


----------



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> I don't know her personally. But I know of her and I know a lot of the other breeders she works with to produce litters. She's top notch!
> 
> I do not live in Quebec. I live in remote British Columbia but I am a Vizsla nut and participate in field trials and hunting clubs so word gets around about good breeders, genes, etc...


Well, thank you for the feedback. This is good to know and makes me feel even better!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

At 8 weeks my girl was 11 pounds. She's now 40 pounds at 15 months old and is a bit smaller than most V's I see.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Pup looks thick to me but would like some other angles?

All Great Reds should show some Rib Flair by 1 year

Pups can be rounder young

Lean mean fast muscle machines

and Young gunner some fun Organics a traveling man  :-*

He knows all the ladies his Legend pec deck and Guns they have flair at the Fair  ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you look at the sire and dams weight, you can get a good idea of your pups mature weight. Looks like a normal health pup to me. 
Try to quit stressing, and just enjoy the quite time before picking up the pup.


----------



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Try to quit stressing, and just enjoy the quite time before picking up the pup.


I hear you!... ;D
Thanks.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about puppy's weight @ 7 weeks at all! My youngest V Pacsirta was a fatty as a puppy (see the pic attached @ 5 months!). She was the biggest of the litter. When she came to us @ 12 weeks, she was still a healthy pup and then she started growing, and we couldn't feed her enough. She was bones! She finally filled out after her first heat when she was 1 yr old and is looking healthy today (bottom pic from last week)  So, I wouldn't worry!


----------

